#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  The best free VPN services of 2018

## CaptainNemo

Well? Do you Tor through a tunnel, or tunnel through a Tor?

Name your poison...




> *The best free VPN services of 2018*   By Desire Athow 2018-01-12T1556.11Z  VPN  
> *Remain private online, wherever you are and whatever device you're using, with one of these free VPN services* 
> 
> 
> 
> *The best free VPN services of 2018*1. TunnelBear
> 2. Windscribe
> 
> 3. Hotspot Shield Free
> ...


The 5 best free VPNs of 2018 | TechRadar

----------


## harrybarracuda

No Browsec?

----------


## CaptainNemo

Dunno... I mean, there are lots of em now, and lots of opinions pinging about. I can't even browse to the tunnelbear site, so I dunno why that's number 1, looks more like a number 2 to me.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Why would anyone go to all that trouble to be so secretive? 

A case for TD CSI methinks.

----------


## Chico

CCC can have it's benefits.

https://www.cactusvpn.com/beginners-...ns-to-use-vpn/




> Why would anyone go to all that trouble to be so secretive? 
> 
> A case for TD CSI methinks.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Why would anyone go to all that trouble to be so secretive?


I don't want all youse cants knowing my multinicks.

----------


## uncle junior

What kind of data are the free VPN providers getting from you?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What kind of data are the free VPN providers getting from you?


Probably nothing Google and Microsoft doesn't already have unless you use Tails or something.

----------


## Norton

> Why would anyone go to all that trouble to be so secretive? 
> 
> A case for TD CSI methinks.


Slammer avoidance in some countries.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Why would anyone go to all that trouble to be so secretive?


Because of Thailand's ridiculous censorship laws.

----------


## cyrille

What sort of moron doesn't understand why people use vpns.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> What sort of moron doesn't understand why people use vpns.


Not everyone has to be secretive like some.

Knob Jockey

----------


## HuangLao

> Slammer avoidance in some countries.


That too - plus the obvious function to be able to access the assorted blocked/censored areas on the interwebs that some parties deem to be undesirable, threatening, or offensive.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Anyway, with that VPN 101 over with, how about some reviews or recommendations of free VPN services?

----------


## Latindancer

I'd like a recommendation too.....though the general impression I have so far is that if they are free, they are not really very useful.

Baldrick may know a bit more than us...

----------


## bsnub

Out of all those listed Protron is the only realistic choice as it has no bandwidth restrictions but it is slow and there are only three server locations. If you are in LOS the closest server is in Japan. 

In reality a free VPN is not practical for full time use unless all you are doing is checking email and reading news etc. Forget it if you want to stream TV or movies.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've never stopped using the Browsec addon. Works fine to expedite your browsing, but because it's only encrypting browser traffic, it doesn't interfere with streaming or downloading.

----------


## bsnub

> Browsec


The first sign that it is bad is that it is closed source. Then this...




> The main risk of using a proxy solution such as Browsec or any of the TOR clients is that they push your trust from your local network neighborhood (your employer, your ISP, your government) to an unknown remote network neighborhood (Russia? Finland? Black hats? GCHQ?). The exit node effectively controls how your browser (or other client) sees the network, so a variety of code insertion attacks and monitoring become feasible. For example, the malicious exit node can substitute one page for another, a script for another, or a download for another.
> This is called the untrusted network threat model. In order to mitigate such a risk, ALL traffic sent over the untrusted network needs to be authenticated and encrypted.


https://security.stackexchange.com/q...and-anonymizer

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh FFS snubby.....




> This is called the untrusted network threat model. In order to mitigate such a risk, ALL traffic sent over the untrusted network needs to be authenticated and encrypted.


The whole of the fucking internet is an untrusted network you moron.

 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> The whole of the fucking internet is an untrusted network you moron.


Well no shit sherlock so how does that make me a moron? You are the one using closed source software not even understanding how it works. It is total shit. It really is laughable that someone like you who works in the sandbox is relying on a janky chrome extension to surf the net.

----------


## bsnub

> There wasn’t too much information to be found about Browsec LLC, owner of the browser proxy add-on and mobile VPN, Browsec. They do not have an about page or any type of description that would lead to their company. The only thing we found out is that they are likely based in Russia, also functioning under the name Browsec OOO according to the Apple Store (which would be a Russian Limited Liability Company). If they are indeed based in Russia, you should be aware that they recently proposed some anti-terrorism laws that force communication and software companies to allow the government to spy on users compromising encryption. These laws are likely to be implemented in the nearby future.


 :smiley laughing: 

https://vpnreviewer.com/browsec-vpn-review-2016





> *USE OF PERSONAL INFORMATION*
> 
> 
> *Use*
> 
> Browsec may use automatically-collected information in the aggregate for the purpose of monitoring, research or analysis. The information is collected only when the Browsec service is currently active.


https://browsec.com/en/privacypolicy

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Whoop de fucking doo, Browsec can see my posts to TD.

Well that's going to cause the next financial meltdown or empty my bank account, eh?

 :bananaman:

----------


## uncle junior

I wouldn't trust a free browser that required downloading anything.....been happy with expressVPN....not free but only a few bucks/month

----------


## bsnub

> been happy with expressVPN


That one is pretty much the king of the hill as far as VPN's go.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not a gamer, but I do stream. This looks a nifty device, allows you to separate VPN traffic from stuff like streaming.

Cost a couple of hundred bucks.

https://netduma.com/why/

It seems Netgear have licensed their software.

https://www.dumaos.com/

----------


## Denniss1001

There are so many decent options available now after GDPR. Tunnelbear, proton, hide me are just some of them. Just look up their servers, the protocols they offer and if they have advanced features like dedicated IP, online antimalware protection and others.

----------


## Neo

> No Browsec?


yeah still works for me... thing about these vpn's though they're very EU/US centric and don't really cover the regions where they are needed the most

----------


## harrybarracuda

> yeah still works for me... thing about these vpn's though they're very EU/US centric and don't really cover the regions where they are needed the most


Well for free ones, yes.

----------


## cyrille

> That one is pretty much the king of the hill as far as VPN's go.


I have PIA -private internet access.

Fine, but it slows my speed down.

I tried expressvpn on free trial and it was no quicker so I cancelled it. For me personally there is nothing special (nor especially bad) about expressvpn.

----------


## bsnub

> I have PIA -private internet access.


Slow as shit. I had it and canceled after my year was up.




> For me personally there is nothing special (nor especially bad) about expressvpn.


To be clear all VPN's are slower than not using one at all. That said I think the best way is to use the free trial and test them all for yourself as server proximity is the key.

----------


## AntRobertson

I used that TunnelBear one for a while and it seemed OK.

Was just looking for another one the other day actually. Googled "Free VPN" and it gave me bunch... none of which were actually free.  :Very Happy: 

Gave up because couldn't be arsed. Does it really matter if anyone knows I'm perusing goat porn anyways...

----------


## Mandaloopy

Downloaded and paid for express VPN for China, hope it works!

----------


## bsnub

> Gave up because couldn't be arsed. Does it really matter if anyone knows I'm perusing goat porn anyways..


Well it doesn't matter for you as much you live in LOS. It is different for me here in the US. If I download torrents on public trackers I have to use a VPN to avoid getting those nasty DCMA notices from my ISP. Thanks the gods for private trackers.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Well for free ones, yes.


paid also... it's a precarious situation to host servers in the ME don't you think

----------


## Neo

> Downloaded and paid for express VPN for China, hope it works!


didn't work for me for the ME, nearest server was in Italy, too much latency for voip... but there was no issue in getting a refund

----------


## harrybarracuda

> paid also... it's a precarious situation to host servers in the ME don't you think


Not really.

Russia, yes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> didn't work for me for the ME, nearest server was in Italy, too much latency for voip... but there was no issue in getting a refund


https://ironsocket.com/network#ovpn


Are you in the magic kingdom?

Find out where their backbone terminates and VPN to there.

----------


## Neo

> Are you in the magic kingdom?


I am this week, Kuwait next week for a couple of weeks, always back to Dubai at the weekend.  

I'll check the link later cheers.

----------


## nidhogg

> I used that TunnelBear one for a while and it seemed OK.
> 
> .


I used the free one for that for a while.  Simple enough to use, but very limited bandwidth.  In the end took out a paid subscription for dunno, nothing much.  Can have it on up to 5 platforms with (I think) no bandwidth limitation) which covers it for me.

----------


## Mandaloopy

A useful thread, also just set myself up with Nord VPN so I have a couple of options in China. There is talk of making VPNs there totally illegal, apparently they are in a legal grey area at the moment. Facebook I can learn to live without, albeit rather begrudgingly;but access to Google products is another matter!

----------


## shobian

I stream on Kodi most of the time, Good thing is I use it with a VPN that allows me to access the blocked channels, Also the VPN helps me to watch BBC iPlayer. But Kodi is under fire these days, even facebook blocked the sale of Kodi Boxes on its platform. So, if anyone is looking for a VPN that would work on Kodi streaming I would recommend using NordVPN. Currently at $2.75 per month. Pure Value for money I would say. Else if anyone needs other choices, can have a look at these best Kodi VPN services and make a choice.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Express VPN is working very nicely for me in China, paired with a fast connection I don't get too much of a lag. Apparently the whore ads offend the sensibilities of The Middle Kingdom, rather amusing since I live in Chinese Pattaya

----------


## emiliaparker

> Well? Do you Tor through a tunnel, or tunnel through a Tor?
> 
> Name your poison...
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 best free VPNs of 2018 | TechRadar


I believe using a free vpn is always at risk. You may save few bucks by not purchasing a Paid VPN but you will eventually be paying back way more than that in different forms like your data, IP leaks, DNS Leaks, Logs sharing, etc. There could be several vulnerabilities that might occur using a free vpn subscription. I would suggest everyone to use a paid subscription instead. I prefer to use a reliable and affordable VPN for Windows to access sites and stream web content from my PC.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I believe using a free vpn is always at risk. You may save few bucks by not purchasing a Paid VPN but you will eventually be paying back way more than that in different forms like your data, IP leaks, DNS Leaks, Logs sharing, etc. There could be several vulnerabilities that might occur using a free vpn subscription. I would suggest everyone to use a paid subscription instead. I prefer to use a reliable and affordable VPN for Windows to access sites and stream web content from my PC.


If you're only doing it to stop your ISP handing over your movie downloads to the MPAA, then free ones are fine.

----------


## Latindancer

I've just installed Windscribe https://thebestvpn.com/reviews/windscribe-vpn/

It's free and supposedly really secure, but has a monthly download limit.

----------


## cisco999

> but you will eventually be paying back way more than that in different forms like your data, IP leaks,



Is there any way to fully prevent IP leaks?       With the use of VPN software detection,  IP leaks appear to be an unavoidable  reality.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is there any way to fully prevent IP leaks?       With the use of VPN software detection,  IP leaks appear to be an unavoidable  reality.


Supposedly tor but the NSA have got their hooks into it and you can bet so have the GRU et al.

But they are not interested in your goat porn surfing.

----------


## PlanK

Oprah browser has a built-in VPN.  Three areas to choose from in drop-down box.

Easy to use, perfect if you're just d/l torrent files.

----------


## Dillinger

> Oprah browser has a built-in VPN. Three areas to choose from in drop-down box.
> 
> Easy to use, perfect if you're just d/l torrent files


.....




> the[at]Opera VPN Privacy Policy:
> 
> Principle 2 – Identifying Purposes When you become a user of the Service,[at]SurfEasy collects, as consideration for your right to use the Service, your personal information[at]for the following purposes:
> 
> to comply with legal requirements;

----------


## PlanK

^

They're welcome to the personal information I use, like the email account just for signing up to dodgy shit like TD.

----------


## zubairkhanzhk

Nice thread,
I am using Tunnel bear VPN as free VPN for Kodi and no doubt it is working awesome.

----------


## david44

For a very ltd selection of uk tv free with no vpn nor buffering try 

https://easyview.eu/

I find once you click the channel all bbc and itv 1.2.3.4 etc

reload again for a better experience.

It has no catch up so your on time shift ok for me as I like to watch a few of the detectives Morse Lewis Sweeney and endless repeats of Minder the street if you like that sort of thing

TeatimeTV - UK TV for expats, worldwide has more channels but no longer free

----------


## raycarey

i like to save a few baht as much as the next guy, but IMO if you're going to be doing anything related to finances on a computer, a genuine OS and a top tier VPN are a must.

i'm paying US 35/year for PIA.  they have enough server locations and i'm confident that they're not logging my information.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> i like to save a few baht as much as the next guy, but IMO if you're going to be doing anything related to finances on a computer, a genuine OS and a top tier VPN are a must.
> 
> i'm paying US 35/year for PIA.  they have enough server locations and i'm confident that they're not logging my information.


If you think using a VPN protects you against banking malware, you're wrong.

If you think it's protecting your illegal money laundering, you're probably still wrong.

 :Smile:

----------


## BAOZHAI

Anyone here use torrents? Recently I am unable to load different torrent sites! Perhaps its the geo restriction that I am facing. In your opinion whats the best vpn for torrenting guys ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyone here use torrents? Recently I am unable to load different torrent sites! Perhaps its the geo restriction that I am facing. In your opinion whats the best vpn for torrenting guys ?


IF you can't get the sites, it's probably because the DMCA have been running around closing them down.

Try a different site; rarbg.to still works for me.

I notice usabit.com has been suspended, but that has happened before.

----------


## raycarey

> If you think using a VPN protects you against banking malware, you're wrong.


 the VPN provides me with protection when i'm using a wifi signal that's not my own.

----------


## johnevan

I won't recommend Free VPNs as they usually sell user's data, infect them via malware, hurt their privacy and sometimes they provides logs to authorities.

----------


## johnevan

I tried ExpressVPN and PureVPN, both are the best VPNs and they both works and considered as the best VPN for Netflix

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I tried ExpressVPN and PureVPN, both are the best VPNs and they both works and considered as the best VPN for Netflix


Considered by whom?

----------


## LovelyFrede

I used couple of providers before but now I use Surfshark for Netflix. It is quite new provider, but I am quite happy about their services so far. Also it offers VPN technology which is optimised for fast video content delivery, especially when streaming US Netflix, BBC iPlayer. I will go to China next week, will see if this one is going to work there. If someone is looking for something new you could all try this one.

----------


## jagabo

To answer this question, you must become clear about your needs. There are free VPN services, which guarantee you a solid entry into the world of VPNs. However, a complete protection of your data or a complete anonymization will not be realized. 
CyberGhost, SaferVPN,Hotspot Shield, Hide.me......

----------


## jagabo

For more information, you can read this article. 


> To answer this question, you must become clear about your needs. There are free VPN services, which guarantee you a solid entry into the world of VPNs. However, a complete protection of your data or a complete anonymization will not be realized. 
> CyberGhost, SaferVPN,Hotspot Shield, Hide.me......

----------


## kennethhall250

There are lots of VPN in the market nowadays. Some of them free and some paid. Check out VPN Reviews to find out hundreds of free and paid VPN services in one place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There are lots of VPN in the market nowadays. Some of them free and some paid. Check out VPN Reviews to find out hundreds of free and paid VPN services in one place.


And just assume that the free ones are collecting all of your data for sale or its going to the NSA/GRU/Chinky bastards/whatever.

----------


## jameskotler

Hello,

Finding a best vpn as per your need is difficult these days as most of the people use free vpns which they don't know can be dangerous for them. I have been using free vpns for years but when I found out it's disadvantages, I stopped. VPN industry has been increased, and we have got numerous vpns with great offers. I am personally using Surf Shark vpn which I think is the best vpn I have used so far. Specially if you live in Germany.

----------


## jameskotler

Express VPN is really a good vpn but quite costly. No doubt! it's features are amazing.




> I wouldn't trust a free browser that required downloading anything.....been happy with expressVPN....not free but only a few bucks/month

----------


## assassin87

> Anyone here use torrents? Recently I am unable to load different torrent sites! Perhaps its the geo restriction that I am facing. In your opinion whats the best vpn for torrenting guys ?


It could be a geo-restriction, yes. But it could also be something else. Like the torrent site going down for instance. There are proxies and mirrors for those down torrent sites which are or would still be live. So do check them out before establishing it's an issue of VPN or something else. But yes, if the websites that your google research says are live aren't opening on your browser, then it could be a VPN issue. Good luck

----------


## jameskotler

> Well? Do you Tor through a tunnel, or tunnel through a Tor?
> 
> Name your poison...
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 best free VPNs of 2018 | TechRadar


Well, I think in 2019, the best VPN which I have used is Surfshark vpn as it is quite inexpensive and has amazing features. I live in Deutschland and I think it's the best vpn Deutschland and also for all the countries around the world.

----------


## jameskotler

> I used couple of providers before but now I use Surfshark for Netflix. It is quite new provider, but I am quite happy about their services so far. Also it offers VPN technology which is optimised for fast video content delivery, especially when streaming US Netflix, BBC iPlayer. I will go to China next week, will see if this one is going to work there. If someone is looking for something new you could all try this one.


Thanks for the information bro!

----------

